# Pictures of your kindle and your pet...



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I've seen several people post photos of their pets with their kindles and the opportunity arose for a cute picture tonight. I thought I'd start a thread for folks to share pictures of their pets and/or their kindles. 

Anyway, it's a snowy night here in Ohio, so I decided to pull out my new Snuggie (now that it has been washed and is now a little less static-shocky). Our 7-month old kitten decided to snuggle with me and my kindle:


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My cat sits on my just like that when I'm reading, but then there's no one else here to take a picture.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Since DH was sitting on the other couch, I asked him to take a picture of us together.   I've tried with my blackberry and it just doesn't turn out very well.  In the 2nd picture, he was actually holding my mouth shut - perhaps I was talking too much and not doing enough reading?


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, and he looks like he is grinning about it too! lol  Sooo cute!


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww that is to cute!! I wish I had a kitty to cuddle and read w/ me but I'm allergic   He looks very comfy!!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

My cat always lies on my Kindle when I am not reading it...it must have a hi-pitched hum?? LOL, I will try to get a picture and post it...


----------



## Shara (Dec 27, 2009)

That is adorable, my kitties like to lay with me too!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Cute pictures. My kitties like to read with me as well.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Here's a picture of my pet ON my Kindle! At the moment he's sitting half on my shoulder, half on the back of the couch. I think he's a crossbreed... Chihuahua x parrot!!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Moosh said:


> Here's a picture of my pet ON my Kindle! At the moment he's sitting half on my shoulder, half on the back of the couch. I think he's a crossbreed... Chihuahua x parrot!!


That's hilarious! One of our cats used to do that, but has stopped in his old age.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cute cat


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh your cat is soooo cute!!  I'm a huge cat lover.  I had to put my cat Mithril down last week (just before Christmas) as she was terminally ill and beginning to suffer. sigh...it's so hard.

But on a lighter note, I would post a pic of my 11 month old Lab Savannah with my Kindle, but if I did, the Kindle would meet an untimely demise.  My doggie is all mouth and teeth.    But she is in my Avatar.  She thinks she's the best doggie  in the whole wide world....yes she does.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

My baby is 7 months old and a whopping 9 pounds!    He's not fat in any way and is pretty long and solid.  I like a big cat, but I'm starting to think this one may be part puma!! 

We have 2 other cats who are 8 years old, and they're just now getting used to the new boy.

RhondaRN, your dog is adorable!  My parents have 2 black labs (the girl was mine when I lived with them)... they're such great dogs!


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Little Lady who was rescued during renovation in the Fire dept attic (The outgoing shift kept hearing a faint meow but couldnt see anything, I was fortunate to go up and find her barely still alive, seems her mom must have dropped her inside the attic and couldnt get in herself... she was tiny and now is my favorite pet)





































Just got my new decalgirl.com skin Offspring!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I love that skin!!!  Do you have the shiny or matte version?  And your kitty is adorable!  I also have a calico, but she's a dilute calico (I'll post a picture in minute - they're not loaded)... just love your little lady's coloring!


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you EKing 

I got the Glossy and I am happy with it, although to be honest if I knew there was an option I probably would have purchased the Matte version.

Look forward to the pics


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Here are my other 2 cats - the dilute calico is Cleo (she's grey, cream, and peach) and the other tiger/white long hair is Max. Cleo was found in a Wendy's parking lot and lives to eat, while Max was a kitten at the humane society.










They're both 8 years old and less than pleased with us to have a new baby in the house. We picked the more feisty kitten and he is insane!


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha loves to eat 

Both very cute.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

She will eat like there's no tomorrow... at one point she was over 16 pounds and she's a very small-boned cat.   We have them on a limited diet (Max binges and purges, so the diet helps them both) and both adult cats are around 10 pounds now.  Unfortunately, that means Cleo is always hungry and trying to scavange for food... just now, she was testing bits of holly leaves on the floor next to me to see if they were food and happened to find some cookie crumbs.  I think she wants to be a Dust Buster when she grows up.


----------

